# Pigeons Mozaic Fountain



## prgemini (Feb 5, 2011)

A beautiful day with pigeons bathing in a mozaic fountain. Done in acrylic.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

I like all the elements you have going on and the bright colors on the fountain draw my eyes to the center where the third pigeon is. Nice job!


----------



## mudrea (Apr 14, 2011)

Great
www.mudrea.com


----------



## HorsePaintingGurl (Apr 17, 2011)

Cool! I love the background and pigeons. Id this your idea or did you use a referance pic?


----------

